# Impeccability of Christ



## Romans922 (Apr 25, 2008)

Impeccability of Christ - Christ did not/cannot possibly sin.

Are there any Reformed Christians who would say that Christ could've sinned or is it pretty well held that Christ couldn't sin?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> Impeccability of Christ - Christ did not/cannot possibly sin.
> 
> Are there any Reformed Christians who would say that Christ could've sinned or is it pretty well held that Christ couldn't sin?



I think BB Warfield held that Christ could sin - I recall reading that in Alan Cairns' Dictionary of Theological Terms.

Personally, I think the idea that Christ could have sinned is nonsense.


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 25, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Impeccability of Christ - Christ did not/cannot possibly sin.
> ...





Because He became 100% man He could be tempted. But because He is 100% God He could not possibly sin. We must be careful to not consider true temptation to necessitate the ability to sin. Consider the attributes and perfections of God and insert sin into the equation. That'll put a cog in your gears.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2008)

Wannabee said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Romans922 said:
> ...


----------



## KMK (Apr 25, 2008)

I see a paralell between these two arguments, both of which I reject:

1) Christ must have had the ability to sin, otherwise His temptations were not _sincere_ tempatations.

2) God must desire the salvation of all who hear the gospel, otherwise the gospel call is not a _sincere_ call.

Perhaps the rhetoricians could help me to see the light.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2008)

KMK said:


> I see a paralell between these two arguments, both of which I reject:
> 
> 1) Christ must have had the ability to sin, otherwise His temptations were not _sincere_ tempatations.
> 
> ...



Not sure the two are related. I really do not have much of a problem with the idea that God wants men to repent and believe the gospel, even though he has decreed they will not. I confess this is above human reason, but it seems to be Biblical. But anyway, I am going


----------



## KMK (Apr 25, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I see a paralell between these two arguments, both of which I reject:
> ...



Are you a 'two wills' man?


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the Hodges also held to the view that Chirst could have sinned.


----------

